# Qatar Airways Hiring Process - Corporate Services Coordinator - Asset Management



## project (May 16, 2017)

Hello there:wave:!! anyone here applied for the position of *Corporate Services Coordinator - Asset Management* in Qatar Airways? Are they still conducting the recruitment? In my job portal in their website, it is written that i am being considered for the job but until now i haven't receiving any confirmation from them (call or email). Can you please give me an insight about their recruitment process and how long the applicants should be waiting? TIA


----------

